# Risikoanalyse für Standart Steuerung



## Rici (10 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

zu meinen Aufgaben gehört das Programmieren. Die Risikoanalyse und die Schritte die dazugehören übernimmt glücklicherweise der Abteilungsleiter. 
Nun Wechseln wir die Steuerung, von Standard auf Standard, nur der Hersteller und Software ist unterschiedlich, keine Sicherheits-SPS.

Im Zuge dessen sollen alle Funktion einer Risikoanalyse unterzogen werden, so der Leiter. Ich hatte hier mit Ihm eine Diskussion, warum soll eine normale Steuerung einer Sicherheitsbetrachtung zugezogen werden?
Ich sehe hier keinen Sinn, denn diese könnte theoretischer Weise jederzeit etwas schalten was eine Person verletzen könnte. Wenn die Funktionen jemand Betrachten sollte, dann doch die Person die diese konstruiert hat. Ich meine die Person die um eine Gefahrstelle keinen Zaun und keine Lichtschranke vorgesehen hat.

Mein Abteilungsleiter verwies mich auf die Norm  13849 und sagte ich soll mich schlau machen ob wir davon betroffen sind. Leider Komme ich mit Normen nicht klar, ich kann diese zwar Lesen und die einzelne Worte verstehen der Zusammenhang bleibt mir jedoch fern.

Geht es hier nur um Sichere SPS, oder auch normale?
Kann mir hier jemand Hilfestellung geben? 
Vielleicht weiß ja einer gleich die Antwort.

Danke im Voraus.
Rici


----------



## Larzerus (10 Oktober 2017)

Für jede  Maschine benötigst du eine Risikoanalyse. Erst auf Basis dieser Risikoanalyse weißt du doch welches Performance Level du erreichen musst und ob du eine SSPS einsetzen musst.


----------



## M-Ott (11 Oktober 2017)

Handelt es sich um neue Maschinen oder um einen Umbau?


----------



## Rici (11 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

für uns handelt es sich um eine Standard Backanlage, die bauen wir so seit ein Paar Jahren und benutzen immer die gleiche Berechnung.
Aus dieser geht hervor dass wir keine SSPS benötigen. Haben noch ein zusätzliches Safety Gerät, dieser bleibt jedoch unberührt.

Meine Frage ist grundsätzlich, fliest die nicht sichere SPS überhaupt in die Risikoanalyse ein. Es ist doch so dass die Ausgänge nicht überwacht werden und deshalb theoretisch jederzeit schalten könnten.

Gruß
Rici


----------



## M-Ott (11 Oktober 2017)

Du musst wohl einen Blick in die Risikobeurteilung werfen. Wenn die Änderung der SPS keinen Einfluss auf die vorhandenen Risiken hat und die SPS keinen Einfluss auf die Sicherheitsfunktionen hat, dann ist nach meiner Meinung keine neue Risikobeurteilung erforderlich. Das ist aber, wie gesagt, nur meine Meinung und keine verbindliche Aussage.

Übrigens können die Ausgänge einer Standard-SPS SEHR WOHL Teil einer Sicherheitsfunktion sein, z.B. indem die Spannung der Ausgänge sicher abgeschaltet wird. Die Hersteller geben für diese Möglichkeit teilweise auch einen erreichbaren PL an.


----------



## volker (11 Oktober 2017)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Übrigens können die Ausgänge einer Standard-SPS SEHR WOHL Teil einer Sicherheitsfunktion sein, z.B. indem die Spannung der Ausgänge sicher abgeschaltet wird. Die Hersteller geben für diese Möglichkeit teilweise auch einen erreichbaren PL an.


Dann kommt die Sicherheit aber nicht von der SPS sondern vom Sicherheitsrelais welche die Spannung wegschaltet. also keine sicherheitsfunktion durch die sps
mit einer standart sps kommt man maximal auf PL B (soweit ich weiß)


----------



## M-Ott (11 Oktober 2017)

volker schrieb:


> Dann kommt die Sicherheit aber nicht von der SPS sondern vom Sicherheitsrelais welche die Spannung wegschaltet. also keine sicherheitsfunktion durch die sps
> mit einer standart sps kommt man maximal auf PL B (soweit ich weiß)


Die Standard-SPS ist in diesem Fall Teil der Sicherheitsfunktion. Die Software zwar nicht, aber die Hardware, und somit müsste in diesem Fall bei einem Austausch der SPS evtl. die RB neu erstellt weden.


----------



## Safety (14 Oktober 2017)

Hallo, wie von den Kollegen schon angesprochen, muss in der Risikobeurteilung stehen welche Sicherheitsfunktionen an der Maschine vorhanden sind. Daraus kannst Du dann ableiten ob Deine „Standard Steuerung“ auch betroffen ist. Dies ist dann der Fall, wenn damit eine Risikominderungsmaßnahme durchgeführt werden soll.
Also Risikobeurteilung ist entscheidend.


----------



## Rici (16 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
mir wird klar, dass man diese Frage nicht beantworten kann, ohne zu wissen wie die Risikobetrachtung aussieht. Ich werde mir diese mal anschauen, muss sagen dass ich die noch nie gesehen habe, ist sicherlich ein Manko meinerseits. Ich hoffe ich werde schlau draus, sonst werde ich mich wohl wieder melden.

Vielen dank für die vielen Antworten.
MfG
Rici


----------



## stevenn (25 Oktober 2017)

Rici schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir wird klar, dass man diese Frage nicht beantworten kann, ohne zu wissen wie die Risikobetrachtung aussieht. Ich werde mir diese mal anschauen, muss sagen dass ich die noch nie gesehen habe, ist sicherlich ein Manko meinerseits. Ich hoffe ich werde schlau draus, sonst werde ich mich wohl wieder melden.
> 
> Vielen dank für die vielen Antworten.
> ...



Mein Tipp ist, das ihr euch dringend Hilfe holen solltet. Baut ihr Maschinen? Ja. Na dann müsst ihr auch die 13849 einhalten und solltet euch damit auskennen.
Einfach gesagt, kann eine solch normale Steuerung Teil einer Sicherheitsfunktion sein, aber der "Sicherheitsgrad" (PL) ist dann sehr niedrig und bestimmt nicht ausreichend. 
Zum Einstieg sind die BGIA Repore 2/2017 (2/2008 = alte Version) zu empfehlen.
Bitte nimm das nicht auf die leichte Schulter


----------



## Rici (25 Oktober 2017)

Hallo stevenn,

danke für den Hinweis. Ich lehne mich jetzt ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte das unsere Risikobeurteilung ordentlich ist. Der Performancelevel den wir haben ist D/E soweit ich weiß.
Fast alles was sich bewegt ist mit Hauben verschlossen mit Sicherheitsschalter, Sicherheitsschrauben, und eine Sicherheitseinrichtung überwacht das ganze. 

Es gibt aber pneumatische Komponente welche nicht abgedeckt sind, da die Gefahr dort nicht so groß ist, bzw. das Abzudecken den Prozess stört oder schwierig ist. Hier kann es zur einer Verletzung kommen z.B. Quetschung der Hand, wenn es ganz schlecht läuft Finger Bruch. Wenn sich jemand ganz dümmlich anstellt könnte auch das Auge verletzt/zerstört werden, man sollte ja alles in Betracht ziehen. Diese Komponente werden nur von der Standard Steuerung gesteuert, und um diese geht es hauptsächlich.

Wie gesagt ich bin mit dem Thema nicht vertraut und es könnte sein, dass ich hier etwas geschrieben habe was nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.

Ich habe die Frage gestellt da ich der Meinung war dass die Standard Steuerung nicht in die Risikobetrachtung eingreift. Habe hier aber gelernt, dass diese doch betrachtet werden kann jedoch als maximal PL A/B.
Ich müsste jetzt schauen wie unsere Risikobetrachtung aussieht um zu sagen, müssen wir bei Steuerungswechsel bzw. neu erstelltem Programm das Risiko neu betrachten.

MfG
Rici


----------

